# Table saw extension wing ideas



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

Like most of us, one of my greatest constraints is space. My "shop" is about 2/3 of one bay of a small two bay garage. I'm in the planning stages for a workstation incorporating my table saw. What I'm planning on doing is much along the lines of the one that Greg Wurst did here: http://lumberjocks.com/gwurst/blog/4414 only I'll be putting the router in the left extension wing spot. On the right side though, I've really been going back and forth on what to put there. The idea I'm leaning towards is this:

Rather than the router and a down draft table on the same side as was done on Greg's workstation, I was thinking a larger down draft sanding table much like the one below, but without the tool tray. It would also incorporate the general idea of the assembly table/wing below. Namely, it would be a down draft table with t-track along 3 or 4 sides of the top for hold downs that would be used either during sanding and/or assembly.

















I'm thinking this would be a good use of the space however, I keep questioning whether or not it would be the best use. If you were in my position, what would you be thinking would be the best use of that space?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd say you seem to have thought this through pretty well so go for it if you think it suits your needs. I'll also say this… I've used my TS for an assembly table a few times. It has bitten me in the butt every time. I always find something that I forgot to cut to length or that needs to be trimmed. Then you have to move the assembly to use the saw or, if you're in the middle of a glue up, wait for the glue to set before you can move it to use the saw. I never allow myself to use the TS for assembly unless it's the end of the day and I know I won't need it any more.

So, if it were me, I wouldn't use my saw as an assembly table if I had any other option. YMMV though. I think the sanding table would be a fine addition to a TS wing though.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the idea of the sanding table. It never fails, when I am set up to route something, I will soon need to cut one more part on the TS. Bummer if the router fence is attached to the saw fence.

It's a compromise but should work fairly well in most cases. Very frustrating when things don't work out.

With the sanding table, the fence wouldn't have to be moved, thus it would be available when you come up one board short! Been there, done that.

Just my two cents.
Good luck.
Mike









I repositioned my fence rails ten inches to the right and added a filler piece.









That helped position the router fence to the outside and not get in the way of the saw fence when I rip fairly narrow stock. Wider stuff is another story.


----------

